# New Girl



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

Picked her up this morning


----------



## diamond_python (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice. I am hoping to get some of these next year.


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 20, 2005)

> I am hoping to get some of these next year.


don't look at me  

by the way Jo i amy very happy ya got here let me know how she goe's with ya young'en if nothing happens i have a horny boy sitten here now


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

Will do my boy is too young


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

diamond_python said:


> Very nice. I am hoping to get some of these next year.


Hoping to breed this year with some help from westhamsc :lol:


----------



## diamond_python (Aug 20, 2005)

> don't look at me



Damn, you caught me  

Probably not this seasons but I will be after some of next seasons babies. Just don't forget me Westie


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 20, 2005)

> Just don't forget me


diamond_python who?  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## diamond_python (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, you will see me at the next VHS meeting, so I better make sure I do something there which means you will never forget who I am   :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 20, 2005)

> so I better make sure I do something there which means you will never forget who I am


kiss sdaji and no one will ever forget you :lol: (sorry sdaji)


----------



## diamond_python (Aug 20, 2005)

> kiss sdaji and no one will ever forget you



Don't get his hopes up.



> (sorry sdaji)



He would be lucky, and secondly, I would rather pay for my pizza


----------



## diamond_python (Aug 20, 2005)

I apologise on behalf of Westie for taking over Shewhomustbeobeyed's thread  

Got any more pics of the frilly's  (and I am not talking about the lace on your undies Westie    )


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 20, 2005)

> (and I am not talking about the lace on your undies Westie )


lmao 

and i apologise on behalf of DP for taking over Jo's thread with his non ownership talk of frillys


----------



## diamond_python (Aug 20, 2005)

lol


----------



## zard (Aug 20, 2005)

she is lovely 'sigh' one day...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

Great looking animal hear you dont have a suitable male would you consider breeding with mine have pm you his pics


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 20, 2005)

dragons where are you located? have you got a spare female?


----------

